# Found Another Mean Woman



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok me and my wife both joined the Local YMCA. Got us on a Exercise and Diet Plan.

Been working Water Aerobics :banana: Got a Little Woman giving it. NO MERCY!!!!! Plus I have hard enough time staying in one spot much less exercising.

But think I'm losing weight. Know more when I reweigh on Doctors Scales.

big rockpile


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Way to go rock!!!!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Went today did Water Yoga. That was sure interesting.

big rockpile


----------



## FireMaker (Apr 3, 2014)

Little hard to breath in that downward dog?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

FireMaker said:


> Little hard to breath in that downward dog?


 Actually Yoga is easier than Deep Water Aerobics. :nanner: But both are fun.

big rockpile


----------



## Homesteader1 (Oct 19, 2011)

You go Rock. Show em how it's done.:duel:


----------

